
Ask HN: What Happened to Steve Jobs' Shares of Apple Stock? - elpakal
I was watching the Netflix documentary about Bill Gates and was fascinated by the wealth he acquired.  There was a magazine shown where he and Jobs where on the cover, and it got me wondering what happened to Jobs&#x27; wealth after he died.
======
benologist
He was survived by his wife and offspring. His wife is ranked the 29th most
powerful woman in the world and has a net worth in the 20 billion-ish range.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurene_Powell_Jobs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurene_Powell_Jobs)

~~~
ksec
It is also important to note most of Steve Jobs's worth were from Disney, and
not Apple. But if you read anything about Steve Jobs, he probably doesn't care
whether there is an extra digit for his wealth.

~~~
skinnymuch
Screwing over employees over stock matters though of course!

------
eaenki
[https://www.graphic.com.gh/images/2017/august/01/jobswidow.j...](https://www.graphic.com.gh/images/2017/august/01/jobswidow.jpg)

------
raverbashing
All possessions of a person go to their estate upon death.

But in the case of "high-net worth individuals" these are usually transferred
to a foundation or trust before succession.

(The exception is usually accidental deaths, in this case it goes to the
estate and is subject of inheritance taxes)

~~~
elpakal
so is this what happened to his shares? or just saying?

~~~
tcbasche
Are you expecting them to be buried in a yard somewhere to be dug up and
cashed in?

